

Machine Learning for Human Memorization - danger
http://blog.smellthedata.com/2010/12/machine-learning-for-human-memorization.html

======
shef
I gave only a quick read, and I'm completely unfamiliar with Scrabble... but:
why not use a Markov chain? I would start looking at the two step case, using
only the most probable letter. In this case you have to remember a 26x26
matrix, if this doesn't work you can extend it to the top-n letters.

------
danger
Another question: are there other scenarios outside of playing Scrabble where
something like this would be useful?

~~~
jerf
In the abstract? Probably. But in human domains I suspect you're unlikely to
find something very amenable to this sort of approach without a lot of
looking. I actually think he's better off just memorizing because the words
are human words from human minds and just trusting to your own human mind is
going to work better than a simple math approach.

The one thing I'd consider adding is memorizing the tuple (word, origin),
because English's problem is that my first paragraph is simplified for
English; we actually use many different distinct human patterns, and helping
the brain partition the problem might be helpful.

------
rd108
hah, this is cool.

